# More Mcain horseshit



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

According to Fox news John McCain (apparently nearing the end) is pulling out all the stops to attack Trump. McCain wants Obama at his funeral, but not Trump. There is more foolishness to this story. You can check the details on the Fox site. I’m just rooting, GO CANCER! McCain is a POS that is now showing his true colors since he no longer has to maintain any false facades to get re-elected.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm hoping Trump shows up at his grave after he croaks to take a whizz.... The Hanoi Songbird deserves no less!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

its telling when the opposition party is depressed about his impending demise while we, while not ecstatic, are not moved to tears or mourning the loss.


Bye John.... Gods speed.

at least the North Vietnamese only had to put up with you for 5 years....we got the life sentence.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When I first heard about McCain, I was moved because I feel grieved by the hell veterans live through. I am not a vet, but I do have PTSD, and I use Diazepam to level my moods. I cannot imagine what soldiers go through.

But not all soldiers are Audie Murphy duplicates. Sometimes the crap that comes out of McCain's mouth embarrasses me when I'm sitting alone in a room. If he's the pristine soldier he claims to be, it would seem he'd have more respect for his Commander-in-Chief.

I think McCain and Bernie should go to the prom together and formally announce their love connection.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just wonder if McLame will get a leadership position in Hades?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

One word for McCain. Traitor.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

McCain sucked as many miles as he could from his time as a POW.

Thanks for your service but...you are still an establishment, deep state SOB.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

His soul rotted long ago and now his brain appears to be racing to catch up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

McCain makes it difficult to not kick a guy on his death bed.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

I do not like, respect or trust McCain but I don't wish cancer or death on anyone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I pray that McCain leaves this Earth ASAP. He has played a role in the revocation of Liberty and Freedom.

SCREW JOHN McCAIN with a RED HOT POKER. May he rot in HELL and die a painful death.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I did not vote for him. I did not vote for president that year. As far as I am concerned he crapped on all of us vets who served. He has bragged about being able to come home early from "The Hilton" because his daddy was an admiral. And refusing to. That is ONLY because vets would of labeled him a coward instead of a traitor.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunn said:


> I did not vote for him. I did not vote for president that year. As far as I am concerned he crapped on all of us vets who served. He has bragged about being able to come home early from "The Hilton" because his daddy was an admiral. And refusing to. That is ONLY because vets would of labeled him a coward instead of a traitor.


What did the other POW's call him? Songbird McCain, I believe.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> What did the other POW's call him? Songbird McCain, I believe.


Yep Songbird McCain.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGT E said:


> I'm hoping Trump shows up at his grave after he croaks to take a whizz.... The Hanoi Songbird deserves no less!


Please! Enough of Donald and whizzing, the left would love it.

I would rather hold it all to wash hildabitch down to the river Styx without a boat.

Was that Zuni misfire really an accident???

Did admiral McCain help with the boards decision from the background?

The meaning of the word rhino, is perfectly defined with him, the NVA brain washing has been apparent for a long time.

A true Manchurian candidate, one does not need a gun to destroy that which others believe in.

He is not from here, early on years ago I thought him to be worthy of his position,

it took a little while but I saw I was wrong.

This guy is in the same boat as Randy Cunningham, only smarter, and with tempered greed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Please! Enough of Donald and whizzing, the left would love it.
> 
> I would rather hold it all to wash hildabitch down to the river Styx without a boat.
> 
> ...


I was once fooled by McCain also, but not for long as his true political agenda has now been apparent for years.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I posted the story of the Real Jerkoff McStain how he dumped his wife because of a disfiguring accident (Ross Perot came to her financial aid) & married a millionaire caught for the political connections.
F' McCain, scumbag POS!
GO CANCER!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will have to admit to voting for his worthless rectum but only as the lesser of the evils as compared to Bathhouse Barry.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am sure that he will honor your request, since when a senator dies, it isn't all that big of a deal. Presidents, yes, it is a big deal; And First Lady Barbara Bush, yes, a big deal, and a big turn out. But not John McCain, you only think that you are a big deal.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am sure that he will honor your request, since when a senator dies, it isn't all that big of a deal. Presidents, yes, it is a big deal; And First Lady Barbara Bush, yes, a big deal, and a big turn out. But not John McCain, you only think that you are a big deal.


This will be made a big deal.

It will be presented like the last bastion of sanity just passed.

It will be used in the midterms.

Trust me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> This will be made a big deal.
> 
> It will be presented like the last bastion of sanity just passed.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping there are a few surprises ahead to influence the midterms.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

McStain wants Obama and GW Bush to speak at his funeral. Well you know who is the establishment then do we not? Maybe ISIS will do us a favor and see him off with a bang.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

McCain is only one in a long list of senators and congressmen that have outlived their usefulness, assuming they where ever useful in the first place. Good riddance.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a citizen of Arizona, I sincerely apologize for the RINO behavior of John McCain, or as I like to call him, John McPain in the Butt.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> This will be made a big deal.
> 
> It will be presented like the last bastion of sanity just passed.
> 
> ...


I think that McCain is nuts, and he has worn out his welcome with his cantankerousness & fuming. A lot people that show up at his funeral, will do it as a photo op, & a pro forma appearance.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I would like to attend McCain's funeral .... to take a piss. :vs_mad:


----------

